# Trucker Maps



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Evening,

I have found a good UK trucker map from Philips but can not find one for Europe or France.

We are now over 3.5t and over 3m heigh.
Any idea?

Spence


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The Michelin map of France shows bridge heights under 4 metre.
When I was trucking, I would always do a quick check if and when going to an unfamiliar area.
Worked for me


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*.*

blocked my messages grah


----------

